

John McCarthy (and others) vs. Lighthill on AI in 1973 - parenthesis
http://www.aiai.ed.ac.uk/events.html

======
parenthesis
Scroll down to where it says:

    
    
      BBC TV - June 1973 - Lighthill Controversy Debate at the Royal Institution
    

This is a debate broadcast by the BBC in 1973, involving James Lighthill (of
Lighthill Report fame), Donald Michie, Richard Gregory and John McCarthy.

